# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Γεια σας!!

## RIO LOFIAKIS

Γεια σας! Είμαι ο Θωμάς, και είμαι από Λάρισα. Είμαι ο φίλος της vikis pou ta spaei! Την βλέπω όλη μέρα που είναι στον υπολογιστή κ ζήλεψα! Πεστε μου πως μπορω να αποφυγω να μην αγορασει μια κλουβα που χει βαλει στο μάτι κ χωράει η ίδια ολόκληρη μέσα!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλώς ήρθες Θωμά στην παρέα μας. :bye:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Γεια σου Θωμα!
Ασε το κοριτσι να παρει την κλουβα, να την κλεισουμε μεσα να ησυχασουμε ολλοι μας!!!!
Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Καλως ηρθες Θωμα.....Ο μονος τροπος για να μην την παρει ειναι να την αγορασεις εσυ  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλως ηρθες Θωμαααα....  :Happy: 

Καλη διαμονη!!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες ΘΩΜΑ και καλη διαμονη ! και συντομα να κολλησεις χειροτερα απο το Βικακυ !

κανονικα επρεπε να στο σφυριξω ιδιαιτερως ... δεν χανεις τετοιες ευκαριες ... της κανεις την χαρη και κρατας καβατζα να σου κανει εκεινη οτι θες εσυ σε κατι αλλο ... οταν με το καλο κανετε δικο σας σπιτι μονιμο (να μην ξεαχσεις να  μας καλεσεις στο bachelor   :Evilgrin0010:  ) και θα σε εχει στην τσιλια ,θα σου φανει πληρως χρησιμο !

----------


## mitsman

Θωμα επιτελους!!!! καλως ηρθες!!!! εχουμε ακουσει τοοοοοσσααα για σενα!!! 
Δεν το γλιτωνεις το κλουβι... για εσενα το ψαχνει λεει.... αστειευομαι!!!
Καλως ηρθες καλη διαμονη... οτι θες να ρωτησεις στην Βικυ εννοειται.... χα χα χα 
Να την χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## panos70

Καλως ηρθες Θωμα και καλη διαμονη στο φορουμ

----------


## Ηρακλής

Κάλος ήρθες φίλε!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καλώς ήρθες Θωμά στην παρέα μας  :Happy:

----------


## xXx

χαχααχχαχααχαχ γέλασα πολύ τώρα που το διάβασα...καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας Θωμά εμένα με ξέρεις και από κοντά...κλούβα??τι κλούβα θέλει να πάρει??για ποιο λόγο??

----------


## RIO LOFIAKIS

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια! Αχ τι να κάνω μ αυτην που έμπλεξα! Πηγαμε σημερα ειδαμε για κλουβι, κλουβι για γοριλα ηθελε παιδια!! Τλκ συμβιβαστηκαμε με κάτι λίγο μικρότερο. Το παραγγείλαμε κ μάλλον θα το χουμε μετά τις γιορτές κ για δωράκι που μου το παιζε στεναχωρημένη ζητησε κ μποτες!!Ααααχχχχ...που να πω τον πόνο μου!!

Γειά σου φίλε Βασίλη!

----------


## vicky_ath

καλώς ήρθες θωμά!!! να μην της χαλάς χατίρι της συνονόματης....... θα το χρειαστείτε το μεγαλύτερο κλουβί.... χαχαχαχα!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RIO LOFIAKIS

Γεια σου Βίκυ! Κάτι έχω καταλάβει!

----------


## xXx

πόσο μεγάλο κλουβί πήρατε ρε??τι θα βάλετε μέσα δλδ??

----------


## RIO LOFIAKIS

καναρινια λεει, κοκατιλ λεει...μάλλον τα κοκατιλ να ναι πιο άνετα αλλα την επεισα για ένα μικροτερο παλι καλα!

----------


## mariakappa

καλως ηρθες.
 :: χαχα βλεπω με την βικη εχω πολλα κοινα σημεια.κι εγω ζητησα το ιδιο δωρο για χριστουγεννα.κι εγω δεν σταματησα μονο σε αυτο.......

----------


## vikitaspaw

Δημητρη jk21 ελπίζω να μην εννοείς να βάλει εμένα μέσα μετά που θα γκρινιάζω!! 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ούτε εγώ το ήξερα ότι έγινε μέλος, γέλασα πολυ με το όνομα...ακου εκεί Ρίο λοφιάκης!! 
Καλώς ήλθες κ από δω κ καλή διαμονή!! Είμαστε μια πολύ ευχάριστη παρέα εδώ μέσα, γι αυτό άλλωστε κ με βλέπεις να ξημεροβραδιάζομαι! 
Όσο για το κλουβί θα σας ενημερώσω εγώ στο ανάλογο θέμα!

----------


## xXx

θέλουμε και φωτογραφίες................

----------


## jk21

> ... της κανεις την χαρη και κρατας καβατζα να σου κανει εκεινη οτι θες εσυ σε κατι αλλο ... οταν με το καλο κανετε δικο σας σπιτι μονιμο και θα σε εχει στην τσιλια ,θα σου φανει πληρως χρησιμο !



το να του εισαι υποχρεωμενη εννοω Βικυ .για να μπορει ο ανθρωπος οταν τον πριζεις μη το ενα και μη το αλλο στο τι θελει να κανει στους χωρους του σπιτιου και στα χομπι του ,να σου το πεταει καταμουτρα και να σε βαζει στη θεση σου .... 

αυτο που λενε τουμπεκι ψιλοκομμενο γιατι εχεις τη φωλια σου λερωμενη και συ   ::

----------


## panos70

> το να του εισαι υποχρεωμενη εννοω Βικυ .για να μπορει ο ανθρωπος οταν τον πριζεις μη το ενα και μη το αλλο στο τι θελει να κανει στους χωρους του σπιτιου και στα χομπι του ,να σου το πεταει καταμουτρα και να σε βαζει στη θεση σου .... 
> 
> αυτο που λενε τουμπεκι ψιλοκομμενο γιατι εχεις τη φωλια σου λερωμενη και συ


  Εκτος κι αν γινετε το αντιθετο οταν γκρινιαζει ο Θωμας να τον βαζει η Βικυ μεσα χο χο χο

----------


## jk21

εεεεεεπ μην δινουμε θαρρος ! διαστρεβλωνουμε την εικονα που πρεπει να εχει ενα κοριτσι για τον κυρη της και την οδηγουμε σε σφαλματα στη ζωη της !!! Σεβασμος !!!!   :wink:  ::  ::

----------


## panos70

Σεβασμος πρεπει  να υπαρχει παντα αναμεσα στα δυο φυλα για να υπαρχει ισορροπια............ :Love0007:

----------


## mitsman

Αχ κατακαημενε Θωμα και να ΄ξερες που εμπλεξες!!! βλεπεις τι γινεται εδω!

----------


## vikitaspaw

χαχα....εγω λέω να μπαινουμε κ οι δυο μέσα, να ναι κ τα κοκατίλ μαζί κ να μαστε όλοι μια χαρούμενη οικογένεια!! χαχαχα....

----------


## mitsman

Αιιιννντεεεεεεεεεεεεεε......  .................. εσυ σε λιγο θα ξεπερασεις και εμενα!!!!
Να μην πω οτι με ξεπερασες... εγω τα σκεφτομαι αλλα δεν τα λεω τουλαχιστον!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

χαχαχα!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Θωμά καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα και καλές γιορτές...

----------


## RIO LOFIAKIS

γεια σας παιδια ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα καλες γιορτες σε ολους!!!!!

----------


## geam

γειά σου Θωμά!!!! καλως ήρθες!!!!

----------


## giotakismille

γεια!

----------

